# pipe support



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Can someone send a link to a support bracket that will work in this situation. I know how to do it the hard way w/ all thread and clevis hangers but the rafters are 20+ feet from ground and it's in a suspended ceiling. I'm only curious if there is a premade bracket that will be more professional than these shelf brackets and zip ties used by the original installer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Sorry, tilt you head to the left to see it upright. Lol. Dang tablet camera!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Unistrut


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Get longer screws and find the center of rafters..


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Did they just screw all those into drywall?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Strut to the wall then use angle brackets and Cush clamps


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Pacificpipes said:


> Did they just screw all those into drywall?


Yes, they did. Can't believe they passed this garbage. Place was only built 5 years ago.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Zip ties FTW :laughing:

I agree with the strut into studs.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

nauman ahmad, who are you? You seemed to miss the introduction section of this forum. All your posts so far are meaningless and useless. Are you even a plumber?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello!** Nauman Ahmad.*... An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

